# greenie



## CustardLynx (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi! I'm new here. I havn't got n e mice @ the moment. But I keep rabbits and gerbils. I've been on the hunt 4 sum satin mice, but hav yet 2 find n e in my area.
Expecting litters of gerbils, yellow dutch rabbits and orange mini rex rabbits. I also keep a few snakes.
Princess, my boa and three californian kingsnakes.
I trained in animal care @ Kingston Maurward College, then worked @ Weymouth Sea Life Centre.

Chrz :gwavebw


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:welcomeany


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## CustardLynx (Jun 29, 2010)

Thx guys!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome! Jealous that you got to play with the fishies! What livestock did you have at Weymouth?


----------

